# Su modesta opinión: ¿Quemaré el ampli?



## Pelelalo (May 20, 2011)

Buenas, ando montando un TDA7266 7W+7W y a la hora de ponerle un disipador me ha dado por reciclar el de un Pentium 2. Es enorme, pero supongo que aparte del tamaño problema térmico no dará.

Le voy a hacer el agujero para atornillar el TDA y querría preguntarles si es también necesario pegarle el Disipador, y si fuera así, si podrían recomendarme algún producto de andar por casa, porque por estos lares lo llevo muy mal para conseguir nada. Entiendase; pegamento termofusible, cola, etc.

Otra cosa: Entiendo que si el ampli está diseñado para altavoces de 8 ohmios y le planto menos ohmios, se le exige más corriente y se pone en peligro su funcionamiento. Pero, este peligro es realmente serio para 6 ohmios tratandose de un ampli de 7W?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 27, 2011)

Buenas,

acabo de montar un TDA7266 (lo venden como 7W+7W Dual Bridge Amplifier). Me ha caido como sample y no me he podido resistir a montarlo aún incluso despues de ver especificaciones sólo para altavoces de 8 ohmios:

"ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS (VCC = 11V, RL = 8W, f = 1kHz, Tamb = 25°C unless otherwise
specified.)"

En casa apenas dispongo de un par de altavoces procedentes de una microcadena de Aiwa que anunciaba como 20+20W. Los altavoces son de 6 ohmios.

Entiendo el problema de bajar la impedancia y también que conectando los 2 en serie soluciono este problema pagando el precio de la Potencia claro.

Los quiero conectar los 2, ¿quemaré el amplificador?


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Tomara temperatura, ya que por algo te dice que deber 8ohm y no otro valor y si le das al máximo pasara más corriente por los transistores finales que la prevista y.......

Haz la prueba, te sera muy didáctica luego nos cuenta los resultados, más que un chip inutilizado que puede pasra? ah que te queden los 12V a los parlentes, eso seria muy mala surte amigo pero son apenas dos parlantes, nada que no tenga solucón


----------



## Pelelalo (May 27, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tomara temperatura, ya que por algo te dice que deber 8ohm y no otro valor y si le das al máximo pasara más corriente por los transistores finales que la prevista y.......



Sip, eso me lo espero, por eso he desmontado un disipador de un Pentium II, tela de grande.



> Haz la prueba, te sera muy didáctica luego nos cuenta los resultados, más que un chip inutilizado que puede pasra? ah que te queden los 12V a los parlentes, eso seria muy mala surte amigo pero son apenas dos parlantes, nada que no tenga solucón



 Asi que didáctica, eh?? Mira, creo que conectaré un sólo parlante. 
No me digas que los 12V pueden caer directamente a los parlantes. Eso es posible?


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

depende como si es de fuente simetrica es probable si tiene capacitor de acople este lo salvara

Es que nada como una lección práctica que no se olvidara jamás, saves como aprendi a no colocar el parlante en un ensayo de ampli nuevo? cuando construia el primero y destrui una belleza de parlante en menos de un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y eso sin contar con el silicio derretedio, vaya que fue lección!!!!


----------



## Agustinw (May 27, 2011)

yo tengo armado un amplificador con lm1875 y en un disiapdor de athlon chiquito porque es de los viejos pero tiene cooler, lo tube funcionando a 2ohm durante 15 min a max pot y al tacto el disipador se mantenia fresco. Lo alimento con 50v pero ahora uso parlante de 4ohm


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> . . . acabo de montar un TDA7266 . . . dispongo de un par de altavoces . . . son de 6 ohmios . . . Los quiero conectar los 2, ¿quemaré el amplificador?



Como la carga es menor, puede usarlos sin problema hasta los 6W.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2011)

Si y se dara cuenta que se paso de los 6W cuando empiese a sonar como algo roto y toque el disipador y se queme!!!! sera igual de didactico!

Lo que haces agustin es una verdadera burrada, sin animos de ofender pero es totalmente torpe y carente de conocimientos lo tuyo, los que no tienen idea  de las cosas hacen ese tipo de cosas y luego encima lo publican........... se te salva porque es un NATIONAL y actua la protección termica si no la tuviera se te muere!!!! Estudia, te falta mucho


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2011)

Pelelalo, los numeros del datasheet sirven como punto de referencia. Si usted piensa utilizar parlantes de 4Ω o menos, en ese caso *SI* debe pensarlo muy bien; para tener precauciones sobre el integrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

Si , también se podría bajar la tensión de alimentación un par de Volts


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 27, 2011)

Buenas.
pandacba, eso a mi me ha sucedido, con un tda 2002, alimentado con dos baterias de 9v y una carga de 4 ohms, a max volumen comenzo a calentarse depues de eso empezo a escucharse un ruido Hummmm..... muy fuerte. Despues de eso lo apague espere a que se enfrie y volvio a funcionar. Hoy en día despues de mucho tiempo todavia sigue funcionando, pero lo tengo colocado en la bici, entonces con el viento y todo eso casi ni levanta temperatura. Esos IC son de verdad un fierro.

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (May 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si y se dara cuenta que se paso de los 6W cuando empiese a sonar como algo roto y toque el disipador y se queme!!!! sera igual de didactico!



. Juer con la didactica de padacba. Como profesor creo que durarías menos que yo. Últimamente los alumnos se queman frecuentemente. Tengo a los padres con las antorchas preparadas.



Mandrake dijo:


> Como la carga es menor, puede usarlos sin problema hasta los 6W.



Mandraque, quizás me entendiste que los pondría en serie. A veces me lio cuando la gente habla de carga mayor o menor, por eso de que 6 ohmios es menor resistencia que 8, pero es una carga mucho más fuerte para el amplificador.

En fin, creo que lo probaré con menor voltaje y mirando si se calienta demasiado. Aunque padezca de estupidez y falta de didactica argentina. Pero es que el circuito está montado y no dispongo de altavoces de 8 ohmios.

Ya veremos como acaba esto. El Lunes les cuento.


----------



## Tavo (May 28, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> "ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS (VCC = 11V, RL = 8*Ω*, f = 1kHz, Tamb = 25°C unless otherwise
> specified.)"


Me parece que te equivocaste al copiar. Dónde pusiste "8W" va "8Ω".



Mmm... creo que están pecando de exagerados.
Por bajar 2 ohms la impedancia de carga se van a quemar!?  

Si lo tuviera yo, solo de rebelde lo cargo con 4 ohms y verán que tampoco se quema. 

No lo vas a quemar ni aunque quieras. Estos bichos son más duros que las cucarachas.

Saludos.
PS: Si se quema, es por el solo hecho de que está en configuración puente. Si querés armarte algo de un poquito más de potencia, e indestructible, dale al TDA2009. Ese si, es carne de cañón.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Me parece que te equivocaste al copiar. Dónde pusiste "8W" va "8Ω".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54091



Va!! no me di ni cuenta. Es el copy & paste que funciona de esa manera con los ohmios. 



> Mmm... creo que están pecando de exagerados.
> Por bajar 2 ohms la impedancia de carga se van a quemar!?
> 
> Si lo tuviera yo, solo de rebelde lo cargo con 4 ohms y verán que tampoco se quema.
> ...



Gracias por tu opinión Tavo. La verdad es que me acabas de meter las ganas en el cuerpo.
No será la primera vez que jodo algo solo por probar, y supongo que tampoco sería la última (Ya saben eso de la estupidez humana es infinita).





Tavo dijo:


> Si querés armarte algo de un poquito más de potencia, e indestructible, dale al TDA2009. Ese si, es carne de cañón.



Sip, el próximo que monto va a ser otro TDA pero alguno más potente. He estado viendo por ahí las opiniones del 7377 y del LM1875. Me apunto el 7009. Que ebay decida!!!


----------



## Tavo (May 28, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Sip, el próximo que monto va a ser otro TDA pero alguno más potente. He estado viendo por ahí las opiniones del 7377 y del LM1875. Me apunto el 7009. Que ebay decida!!!


Bueno, veo que estás hablando "*en serio*".
Si es así, dejate de j**** con estas porquerías de 10W y armate este amplificador.

Te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir, y es muy similar al LM1875, incluso podés poner esos mismos chips en la placa, funciona igual.

Yo prefiero los 2050, por la relación calidad/precio/*antojo.* 

Saludos.
PS: Si buscás algo más, un ampli en base a TDA7294 estéreo -> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/


----------



## Agustinw (May 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si y se dara cuenta que se paso de los 6W cuando empiese a sonar como algo roto y toque el disipador y se queme!!!! sera igual de didactico!
> 
> Lo que haces agustin es una verdadera burrada, sin animos de ofender pero es totalmente torpe y carente de conocimientos lo tuyo, los que no tienen idea  de las cosas hacen ese tipo de cosas y luego encima lo publican........... se te salva porque es un NATIONAL y actua la protección termica si no la tuviera se te muere!!!! Estudia, te falta mucho



ya sabia los riesgos de menor resistencia mas intencidad en las salidas del integrado y que por eso calienta mas pero La proteccion termica nunca se me activo, ademas como dije el integrado se puedia tocar y le podia dejar el dedo media hora porque no te va a quemar.Esto era una prueba momentanea ya no lo uso mas asi.Pero igual ahy que experimentar agradesco tu preocupacion pero creo que para que el integrado se arruine tiene que sobrecalentarse demasiado y si ni siquiera salto la proteccion termica despues de 30min a toda potencia me parece que no corrio riesgos porque ahora esta funcionando perfectamente en un parlante de 4ohm.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Tavo (May 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo que haces agustin es una verdadera burrada, sin animos de ofender pero es totalmente torpe y carente de conocimientos lo tuyo, los que no tienen idea  de las cosas hacen ese tipo de cosas y luego encima lo publican........... se te salva porque es un NATIONAL y actua la protección termica si no la tuviera se te muere!!!! Estudia, te falta mucho


Después no digas que yo soy muy _sacado_ cuando escribo comentarios... 

No le veo nada de malo *si es solo un experimento.*
Esos chips aguantan lo que sea, están hechos para durar, para aguantar años y años de uso contínuo. No es nada extraño que funcione a 2 ohms de impedancia de carga.
Y tampoco me parece que es por la marca, porque National y ST son lo mismo en cuanto a calidad.

Saludos! 



pandacba dijo:


> Tomara temperatura, ya que por algo te dice que deber 8ohm y no otro valor y si le das al máximo pasara más corriente por los transistores finales que la prevista y.......
> 
> Haz la prueba, te sera muy didáctica luego nos cuenta los resultados, más que un chip inutilizado que puede pasra? ah que te queden los 12V a los parlentes, eso seria muy mala surte amigo pero son apenas dos parlantes, nada que no tenga solucón


Este *EXCESO de teoría* es más burrada que cargar un LM1875 con 2Ω.

Es como todo. Los fabricantes, en sus hojas de datos indican valores de funcionamiento normal.
Dicen que la impedancia de carga mínima DEBE ser 4 ohms. Sin embargo, ahí tenés la prueba de que funcionan igual a 2 ohms.

Es como un ascensor. Entrás y leés un cartel en rojo que dice "Carga Máxima 4 personas."
Sin embargo, el ascensor no se va a romper por subir 6 personas, aunque no fuese lo correcto e indicado.
Con esto no quiero decir que desde ahora en más voy a forzar al ascensor o faltar las reglas, lo que quiero decir es que no tiene sentido ser tan extremista, porque todo tiene su flexibilidad.

Una persona inteligente sabe jugar con esa "flexibilidad".
También se bien que un amplificador puente con TDA7294 funciona con cargas de 4 ohms, y si te cuento quién me lo dijo no vas a poder creer. Es alguien muy inteligente, que sabe lo que hace.


----------



## jkogg (May 28, 2011)

Hola a todos, bueno al final de cuentas cualquier dispositivo es mas eficiente cuanto mayor es la transferencia de energia(en este caso del amplificador a la bocina), y la maxima transferencia se da cuando las impedancias, que alimenta y la alimentada, son iguales, cuando esto se cumple el amplificador trabaja con su maxima eficiencia, si pones bocinas de menor o mayor impedancia trabaja con menor eficiencia, pero trabaja, si llevas esos valores a extremos y si tu circuito no cuenta con proteccion, la eficiencia sera tan mala que provocara la destruccion del amplificador, del altavoz o de ambos...


----------



## Tavo (May 28, 2011)

jkogg dijo:


> Hola a todos, bueno al final de cuentas cualquier dispositivo es mas eficiente cuanto mayor es la transferencia de energia(en este caso del amplificador a la bocina), y la maxima transferencia se da *cuando las impedancias, que alimenta y la alimentada, son iguales*, cuando esto se cumple el amplificador trabaja con su maxima eficiencia, si pones bocinas de menor o mayor impedancia trabaja con menor eficiencia, pero trabaja, si llevas esos valores a extremos y si tu circuito no cuenta con proteccion, la eficiencia sera tan mala que provocara la destruccion del amplificador, del altavoz o de ambos...



Estás totalmente equivocado en lo que te señalé. En un amplificador de audio, lo que se busca siempre es tener la MENOR impedancia de salida (OJO! que no es lo mismo que impedancia de carga). Imaginate si pusiésemos 0 ohms como carga... Vuela todo a la m***.
Iba a explicar con mis palabras este fenómeno, pero lamentablemente no soy bueno explicando: Por suerte pude encontrar este comentario de *Fogonazo*, donde lo explica muy bien.



Fogonazo dijo:


> La impedancia de salida del amplificador (Que no es lo mismo que la impedancia de carga) particularidad que la dan diseños de este tipo es muy baja, del orden de 0,2 Ohms.
> 
> ¿Y para que sirve esto?
> Cuando el parlante recibe un impulso, se mueve y por inercia trata de seguir moviendose aun despues de desaparecido el impulso.
> ...



Eso se logra con transistores IGBT's, pero de todos modos la impedancia de salida de amplificadores "normales"  (con salida a transistores bipolares o mosfets) es muy baja.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Dicen que la impedancia de carga mínima DEBE ser 4 ohms. Sin embargo, ahí tenés la prueba de que funcionan igual a 2 ohms.


La mayoría de estos gainclones tienen protecciones incluídas que limitan la corriente. La impedancia mínima que marcan entonces en el datasheet va más relacionada con la disipación (calientan como locos) y con que no distorsionen a lo bestia por falta de corriente.
En general no se queman por sobrecorriente, sino por sobretemperatura (aunque suelen tener protección contra eso también).

En fin, suelen no quemarse, sino sonar muy mal al subir el volumen y apagarse a cada rato por temperatura.


Tavo dijo:


> También se bien que un amplificador puente con TDA7294 funciona con cargas de 4 ohms, y si te cuento quién me lo dijo no vas a poder creer.


¿Y por qué no? Eso te lo dije yo (entre otros quizá) y lo he armado y visto conectado así.
Trabaja sin problemas (salvo que calienta) hasta que se activa la protección por sobrecorriente que tienen, a partir de ahí suenan horrible. Un lindo cooler y no pasarlos de volumen dan un buen resultado.
Para aprovecharlos bien, 8Ω (es como trabajarlos en 4Ω en modo simple).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> La mayoría de estos gainclones tienen protecciones incluídas que limitan la corriente. La impedancia mínima que marcan entonces en el datasheet va más relacionada con la disipación (calientan como locos) y con que no distorsionen a lo bestia por falta de corriente.
> En general no se queman por sobrecorriente, sino por sobretemperatura (aunque suelen tener protección contra eso también).
> 
> En fin, suelen no quemarse, sino sonar muy mal al subir el volumen y apagarse a cada rato por temperatura.
> ...



Bien Cacho, lo resumiste como debe.

Como ejemplo, en casa tengo un TDA2005 Original, con 18.5VDC 24/7 A full con un disipador de ATX adosado, a los 10Min empieza la ronquera y se apaga. A esa hora le pongo 19.5V y le pongo un ventilador 120mm. Va de lujo Stereo con carga de 3Ohms

Hay una mención honorífica para lo que hago, pero ya recuerdo cual es...


----------



## Tavo (May 28, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no? Eso te lo dije yo (entre otros quizá) y lo he armado y visto conectado así.
> Trabaja sin problemas (salvo que calienta) hasta que se activa la protección por sobrecorriente que tienen, a partir de ahí suenan horrible. Un lindo cooler y no pasarlos de volumen dan un buen resultado.
> Para aprovecharlos bien, 8Ω (es como trabajarlos *en 4Ω en modo simple).*
> 
> Saludos


Quizá quisiste decir 2 ohms. 

Justamente vos me dijiste eso, no se como hacés para tener TANTO olfato y venir donde no te llamaron...  

Sé que es posible, no es lo correcto, pero es posible. Y funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Quizá quisiste decir 2 ohms.


Nop. Quise decir exactamente lo que puse: 4Ω.

Releé lo que escribí, que se te están cambiando unos números 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2011)

yo me pregunto cual es sentido de poner un amplificador a trabajar fuera de las condiciones especificadas?

Hacer que levante temperatura lo hace por sobre corriente, una cosa lleva a la otra y si por alli falla la protención el dispotivo se daña

EL TDA7294 es el integrado que más llevo cambiado, dañado por sobrecargarlo......

Tavo vos armas yo armmo desarrollo y me dedico a la reparación

Cunaod una hoja te dice algo es porque deja un margen, si lo llevas al limite que margen queda?

La impedancia de un parlante no es cosntante y varia según las frecuencias, juntando la torpeza de poner menos impedancia de la aconsejada, utilzar al máximo volumen todo, con un refuerzo extremos de graves que no existen en la realidad, más el echo que ponen algo en la entrada sin tener idea si la ensión que se le pone esta acorde o es alta, quien sabe que es sensibilidad? entonces tenemso el caldo perfecto con todos los condimentos para llegar al silico derretido y yo me pregunto que sentido tiene todo esto?

Prefiero utilzar más impedancia para lograr más calidad de echo a máximo volumen la THD sera minima 

A menor impedancia más corriene a más corriente más distorción..... eso es incoherete salvo que lo que escuchen es ruido y no música

y no olvidarse que un CI no es una caja cuadrada aunque la mayoria asi lo vea

Lamentablemente se habal mucho y se conoce muy poco

Cada tanto se forma un grupo que quiere aprender, les enseño, desde cero, cuando terminan no solo saben como funciona y el porque de cada parte, si no que cuando ven un CI nunca más ven una caje negra, tienen plena conciencia que dentro hay un circuito electrónico y que debe ser tratado como tal para lograr el máximo rendimiento sin caer, en cosas sin sentido....

Si un amplificador ya sea discreto o integrado se rompio, tester en mano saben, que paso, y si viene un ampli desconocido con un par de mediciones y según su topologia saben que impedancia tiene e incluso cual es por ejemplo su sensibildad, aunque no tengan las hojas de datos

El grupo que más avanzo, logro poner en marcha ampllificadores que venian com componentes quemados sin poder saber su valor, unas cuantas mediciones lápiz papel y calculadora y lo pusieron en marcha y qudo funcionando correctamente, eso es dominar lo que se hace, es saber el como y el porque de cada cosa, ellos cometian las mismas atrocidades, pero cuando terminron nunca más!!!


----------



## jkogg (May 28, 2011)

Pues bien, si es cierto que las impedancias de las etapas de salida es recomendable que sean pequeñas, tanto  como de 1/10 de la impedancia del altavoz que van a manejar, o menores, hay que considerar la circuiteria interna del amplificador incluyendo la retroalimentacion, que seria en lo que se basa el Fabricante  para recomendar la "RL" adecuada para su optimo funcionamiento.


----------



## Pelelalo (May 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, veo que estás hablando "*en serio*".
> Si es así, dejate de j**** con estas porquerías de 10W y armate este amplificador.
> 
> Te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir, y es muy similar al LM1875, incluso podés poner esos mismos chips en la placa, funciona igual.
> ...



Gracias por el aporte. Te quedo de lujo el 2050. Como siga viendo esas placas tan bien dispuestas voy a tener que dejar la placa perforada y pasarme a las PCBs. Por lo que veo refuerzas las pistas de la PCB con bastante estaño. 



Tavo dijo:


> No le veo nada de malo *si es solo un experimento.*



En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Si no nos pasamos un poco (de forma controlada) de la raya, ¿cómo podemos saber que es lo que hay detrás? Como bien decía pancdaba, va a resultar bastante didáctica la experiencia.



pandacba dijo:


> yo me pregunto cual es sentido de poner un amplificador a trabajar fuera de las condiciones especificadas?



Ningún sentido evidentemente. No tengo pensado dejar ese amplificador con los parlantes de 6Ω, pero como supongo le pasará a todo el mundo, tampoco pienso dejarlo guardado hasta conseguir unos de 8Ω.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en respetar las especificaciones impuestas por el fabricante. Cada dispositivo ha sido diseñado para unas condiciones, así que realizar un estudio previo de características o parámetros de trabajo es fundamental para elegir la herramienta.

Pero como indique al inicio, este integrado me ha caído como sample y tengo el deber, mejor dicho, la imposición moral de ponerlo a funcionar. También me parece adecuado, saber de primera mano la reacción de amplificadores integrados como éstos cuando no respetamos las especificaciones del fabricante. Y más aún cuando tienes alumnos preguntando siempre el "qué pasaría si..."

DE TODOS MODOS, Muchísimas gracias por lo aprendido en este hilo. 3 años en una carrera de Imagen y Sonido, y he aprendido más de ustedes que de todo teórico universitario. Así que para todos ustedes:


----------



## Tavo (May 29, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Te quedo de lujo el 2050. Como siga viendo esas placas tan bien dispuestas voy a tener que dejar la placa perforada y pasarme a las PCBs. Por lo que veo refuerzas las pistas de la PCB con bastante estaño.


Le paso estaño más que nada por la estética, jeje, las pistas así solas (sin estaño) funcionan igual, no es necesario. 


Pelelalo dijo:


> En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Si no nos pasamos un poco (de forma controlada) de la raya, ¿cómo podemos saber que es lo que hay detrás? Como bien decía pancdaba, va a resultar bastante didáctica la experiencia.


*¡¡NO EXAGERES!!*  (las mayúsculas son necesarias!)


Pelelalo dijo:


> Ningún sentido evidentemente. *No tengo pensado dejar ese amplificador con los parlantes de 6Ω*, pero como supongo le pasará a todo el mundo, tampoco pienso dejarlo guardado hasta conseguir unos de 8Ω.


La verdad no se que estás esperando, realmente, me parece una estupidez tener "prudencia" en un tema así! Son solo 2 ohms menos!!! Hacé la prueba! -> Fijate que dice la firma de Cacho (moderador).
"*Si lo quemás, aprendés. Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.*"  Es así!



Pelelalo dijo:


> DE TODOS MODOS, Muchísimas gracias por lo aprendido en este hilo. 3 años en una carrera de Imagen y Sonido, y he aprendido más de ustedes que de todo teórico universitario. Así que para todos ustedes:


De nada. Entre todos aportamos los conocimientos que exponemos cada día. Unos saben más de teoría, otros más de práctica; pero lo ideal es tener un *EQUILIBRIO* entre las dos cosas: No dejarse perseguir por los libros (exageración), pero si tener prudencia al hacer las cosas, y ante todo, aplicar un poco la *LÓGICA*, que no viene mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 11, 2011)

SIENTO mucho no haber acabado el Thread que empece, pero quería tener buenas fotos o videos para enseñar. El ampli funciona de lujo y la potencia me parece muy aceptable para colocarlo en el estudio y escucharla por la casa. El disipador coge temperatura, pero no lo suficiente como para retirar el dedo.

He quedado muy satisfecho del resultado, y lo estoy armando en una carcasa de fuente a falta de prepararlo bien. Espero poder enseñar las fotos cuando venga de vacaciones.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada.

Lo próximo un 2050 en modo bridge para un altavoz portable. Mi padre toca el saxofón y siempre me está pidiendo un altavoz amplificado para poder llevarselo a cualquier lado.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Lo próximo un 2050 en modo bridge para un altavoz portable. Mi padre toca el saxofón y siempre me está pidiendo un altavoz amplificado para poder llevarselo a cualquier lado.


Sugerencia Potable:

Armate un 7294 para ese proyecto, te va a venir al pelo. Tiene potencia suficiente para que se oiga bien , 70W rms en 4Ω.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Sugerencia Potable:
> 
> Armate un 7294 para ese proyecto, te va a venir al pelo. Tiene potencia suficiente para que se oiga bien , 70W rms en 4Ω.
> 
> Saludos.



Juer, gracias por tu recomendación, pero puedo preguntarte el por que me recomiendas este 7294 en lugar del 2050 en bridge?? Más que nada porque es la única manera de aprender.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2011)

El 7294 tiene más potencia y quizás menos distorsión.

Y también se lo puede armar en bridge.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Pero también es bastante tiernito, es uno de los CI que más cambio, en equipos que lo traen de fábrica


----------



## Tavo (Jul 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 7294 tiene más potencia y quizás menos distorsión.


Por ese mismo motivo, además porque creo que es mas "sano" armar un integrado que "ya tire" esa potencia normalmente y no forzar a unos TDA2050 a hacerlo... 

Más si es un intrumento de viento el que vas a amplificar... se notaría mucho la distorsión del chip, tenés que procurar la mayor calidad posible.



pandacba dijo:


> Pero también es bastante tiernito, es uno de los CI que más cambio, en equipos que lo traen de fábrica



No se si serán originales o no (los míos SI, tengo la seguridad), pero estos chips se las bancan lindo eh... Y no calientan mucho... Me animaría a decir que si se trabajan con 8 ohms, apenas entibian.
-> Hay que ver por qué se quemó el chip antes de cambiarlo... quien le metió mano (de afuera) al equipo... Porque así solos trabajando correctamente no se rompen...

Saludos.


----------

